
NSA Classifies Linux Journal Readers, Tor and Tails Linux Users as “extremists” - rimunroe
http://www.in.techspot.com/news/security/nsa-classifies-linux-journal-readers-tor-and-tails-linux-users-as-extremists/articleshow/47743699.cms
======
krapp
No it doesn't:
[https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/xkeyscorerules100.txt](https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/xkeyscorerules100.txt)

    
    
        // START_DEFINITION
        /*
        These variables define terms and websites relating to the TAILs (The Amnesic
        Incognito Live System) software program, a comsec mechanism advocated by
        extremists on extremist forums.
        */
    
        $TAILS_terms=word('tails' or 'Amnesiac Incognito Live System') and word('linux'
        or ' USB ' or ' CD ' or 'secure desktop' or ' IRC ' or 'truecrypt' or ' tor ');
        $TAILS_websites=('tails.boum.org/') or ('linuxjournal.com/content/linux*');
    

Note the "and" correlating searches involving USB or CD or linux journal with
'tails' and the comment. There is no evidence there that the NSA considers all
Tor users, all Tails Linux users or all Linux Journal readers to be
extremists. Rather, it appears they consider Tails Linux to be a tool used by
extremists and advocated on extremist forums. And they're not wrong about
that.

------
Zuider
This is disturbing. The term 'extremist' has changed from its original meaning
denoting someone who advocates or engages in violent action in pursuit of a
political cause.

Of late, it can be used merely to refer to someone whose views, or peaceful,
legal actions differ from the mainstream to some degree. Under the newer
usage, even the Mennonites and the Amish are potentially subject to the same
blanket condemnation as neo-Nazis or ISIS.

